# SG Full Virginia Flake



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

So, I dug into the sample of FVF Jimmy-James (User Name) sent me. As usual, my first post is after my first bowl, I'll post updates (if I have any) after smoking more of it later. What can I say, it is a good but so far not particularly impressive tobacco- a nice competent blend, maybe a 3 to 3.5 out of 5 star rating.

In the bag the flakes are a nice size, perfect thickness, look and feel a little leathery (it doesn't smell very leathery though). I have read that it is usually a bit wet, and despite having sat for a while and fully rubbing out the tobacco, it was a little tough to get lit. It stayed lit once I got it going, but I was puffing a little overly enthusiastically and I got a little bite (considering that I was puffing a bit too hard, and Virginia tobaccos can smoke hot if you aren't careful, it wasn't much more than a little nip though).

OK, smoking it reminded me a lot of the St. James Flake which I really loved. I probably should have smoked this first, and if I had I'd probably have been far more impressed. It has the nice sweet, mellow, and slightly hay-like flavor that is expected from a Virginia. Like the St. James Flake this FVF has a good basic tobacco flavor and would be a good recommendation for someone coming from cigars. However, it always seemed like it was missing something. I suspect this might be the base for the St. James Flake which they add perique to. Without the perique it lost that peppery spice that I liked and which gave a very cigar-like feel to the taste and experience. I kept expecting the FVF to do a little more.

I do think FVF is a good tobacco. I did like it, I'll quite possibly order some when it next becomes available. It has me especially looking forward to trying some of the other Virginias I have but haven't yet smoked (I'm especially looking forward to cracking the tin of Dunhill Flake I have). However, having had the St. James Flake a lot in the past few days, it really seemed like it was missing something key (it was too similar, but didn't have the perique). Darn, for over a decade I had avoided perique thinking I disliked it, and now my tastes have changed and it appears that I must love the stuff. 

So, my recommendation:
-Try it, it is good stuff, but you'll probably like it a lot better if you either do not smoke St. James Flake recently, or if you did, you didn't like the perique/peppery spice in it and wished it wasn't there.


----------



## bent-1 (Feb 3, 2011)

Your observation is exactly the same as my initial experience, and the same initial impression of most reviews I've read. Key, let it dry on a napkin or paper towel a couple hours (it's too moist out of the tin). Sometimes I'll place it in a microwave for 15 seconds, then she's ready to go. Also, use in a pipe that's only had straight VA's or non aromatic burleys. A cob or Meer is good as well.

It will taste as sweet as a white raisin, and with some age (6m-1yr) almost sweet as candy.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

OK, I had some more after going about a week without smoking the St. James Flake and my opinion of the FVF has greatly improved. I haven't had any VaPers this week so I could a more fair shot since it wouldn't taste like it was missing anything.

It is a very good tobacco. For most of the pipe it tasted like what it is- a very good straight tobacco. Towards the end of the bowl I actually got a little clove like flavor. I can't really comment on the aroma since I smoked it outdoors and it was pretty windy, and the flowers the apartment complex has set up around the benches were in full bloom.

I am definitely a fan of aromatics, English tobaccos, and now VaPers so it won't be an everyday smoke, but sometimes a good basic tobacco is just what I need. I am looking forward even more to trying some more straight Virginia tobaccos, and I will probably keep some of this on hand when it is available. Good stuff.


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

I'm new to pipe smoking but tried the Gawith Full Virginia. I'm a fan of -strong- tobacco so this wasn't as much to my liking as 1792, but it had a good taste. I just wish their was more of it. I let it dry out overnight and it burnt very well. Very smooth. Probably good as a morning smoke for those who prefer strong tobaccos.


----------

